# Apartments in Parma



## ktrbnsn (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi there,

My husband and I are going to be moving to Parma from Sept 1 to Nov 15 while he is doing some research at Parma University. We are having an awful time finding apartments that will give us a short lease period. If anyone has any suggestions, they would be most welcome!

Thanks, 
Katie


----------

